# Yet another question - the brush hog



## appgap (Jun 30, 2010)

Still looking for the right unit to put on my Kubota L3000DT. I think I will be limited to 60" - do you concur? There is a used LandPride RCR 1660 for sale but asking is 995 which seems pretty steep. Any other recommendations for my setup? 
ps - pix forthcoming on the tractor in a a day or 2


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Woods, and Bush Hog brand are pretty good.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Anything American made will suite you just fine. Looking forward to the pictures by the way!


----------



## appgap (Jun 30, 2010)

*Picture time*

Here she is


----------



## appgap (Jun 30, 2010)

If you were needing a brush hog, would any of these make you jump or would you keep looking:

King Cutter Drag Type Brush Hog 5 Foot wide cut in good condition price $ 500.00 

60" brush bull by woods 700.00obo 

Land Pride 1660 $995


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

All look good. Nice Bota by the way!


----------



## cetane (May 18, 2010)

Personally I am sure you can find real good used for 400-500. If you have never had one the cheaper the better. you can always up grade. I have a 6' (72") for my 44hp tractor and I an looking for wider. Cause it doesnt even bog the motor when I hit small trees! Start small/cheap and you can always get bigger.


----------

